# Switch/Scaler



## jhudgins (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been looking for a good solution for this configuration. I need a switch/scaler to convert a VGA (and) an s-video input to an HDMI output. Sounds simple enough, but hard to find this combination.

IN: PC - VGA
IN: DVD - s-video
OUT: HDMI

Any ideas or resources?

Thanks for any help.
-j


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 6, 2010)

what is your budget?

Kramer has the VP437Xl

VP-437xl - Scalers - Kramer Electronics
It will cost you about 1000 dollars or so

Kramer Kramer VP-437xl ProScale Analog and HDMI Scaler / Switcher Video Scalers at Markertek.com

Sharyn


----------



## museav (Jan 6, 2010)

ftp://ftp.tvoneftp.com/SpecSheets/SpecSheet-1T-VS-658-Ver2.pdf


----------

